# Empire total war; Truppen über see bringen



## Suppentopf (12. November 2011)

*Empire total war; Truppen über see bringen*

Spiele momentan mit den Preußen die Kampagne, jetzt will ich dänemark Einnehmen, doch meine truppen kommen nicht über die ostsee.
Wenn jemad mir sagen könnte wie ich über die ostsee komme wäre ich dem sehr dankbar  

Grüße,
Suppentopf

Link zum Bild:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Rolk (12. November 2011)

*AW: Empire total war; Truppen über see bringen*

Hafen--->Schiff bauen--->Truppen einladen--->Zum Zielort fahren--->Truppen ausladen 

Edit: Ach so, du meinst diese komische Furte. Keine Ahnung, das ist schon zu lange her. Vielleicht klappts wenn du die Kanonen zurück lässt?


----------



## Suppentopf (12. November 2011)

*AW: Empire total war; Truppen über see bringen*

Thx werde es mal ausprobieren


----------

